# wax worms?



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

does anybody know if hedgies can have these? When I went to the local pet store and picked up my mealies they told me they could have them. I know they're almost all fat but I'm trying to get some weight one of my girls.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

They can have them and since your trying to get weight on your hog they will work well for that.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

If you can find wax worms at a pet store, then yup! (You can't purchase any bugs from tackle stores as these bugs are often times exposed to chemicals that can be harmful to hedgies.)

Wax worms are extremely high in fat, so they should be limited to one as a treat every once in a while- even if you want to put weight on your girlie.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I feed waxworms semi-regularly to those that need the extra calories. I have had a couple that got them daily on a fairly long term basis. Ollie used to get one daily until very recently. His weight finally came up and is holding pretty steady.

One thing to watch out for though, I have had a hedgehog or two who had a white blob in their stool after eating waxies. Sometimes, if they don't chew up the worm, it will come out nearly undigested. Don't freak out if you see an off stool.

If you are trying to promote weight gain, have you tried adding an adult cat food to your hedgehog's diet. Ollie is so active that he eats only adult cat food and even then I struggle to keep his weight up.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you are trying to promote weight gain, have you tried adding an adult cat food to your hedgehog's diet. Ollie is so active that he eats only adult cat food and even then I struggle to keep his weight up.[/quote]

yeah, I've tried almost everything I can think of. Since she was so sick with clostridium as a baby she never gained weight like she should've and actually even lost some weight and just could never gain it back. My vet suggested a "bug diet" basically adding in mealworms & gut loaded crickets on a daily basis and if that doesn't work than doing some sort of panreatic enzyme transplant? I'm not too sure on that since she didn't go into detail and so far so good with this bug thing she's starting to gain weight back finally!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Gotcha. Never heard of that enzyme transplant either, will have to research that a bit myself as now I'm curious.

Give the waxworms a shot. Mine have all loved them.


----------

